# First trip to France - any general tips?



## 107384 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

We are going to the French Motocross GP this weekend at St.Jean D'Angely (near Saintes, on the way to Bordeaux)


This forum has some interesting information, and I've had a look on the AA website for tips also.

Just wondering if anyone could give some general tips and things to bear in mind whilst travelling in France, as we've never been before.

Fortunately the van is a LHD model (Rimor NG5), and we have driven abroad before, so are used to driving on the right.

Any pointers are welcome, thanks!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi from some 1st timers back in Feb just enjoy it :wink: driving there is so much easier than the UK


----------



## 107384 (Oct 1, 2007)

Like the sound of that!

One thing I did want to ask but forgot, regarding road classifications, obviously the motorways are classisied 'A', but what about the 'E' roads (E402, E46 etc). I presume these are European routes? Are they signposted in France?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

As soon as you are off the ferry, you will feel at home with a left hooker - trust me!

Make sure you take all the required legal stuff - high viz vest, warning triangle etc - www.theaa.com for info.

Have a read of www.drive-alive.co.uk and select the driving in France pages.

Take photocopies too of insurance, tax disc, log book, personal insurance etc.

R


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

From someone who only took her van abroad for the first time this year......

Don't expect the shops except a local bakery to be open on a Sunday, make sure you have anything you might need beforehand.

Take plenty of cash in case your credit cards don't work over there.

The rest is a piece of cake. 

Tina


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

liquid said:


> Like the sound of that!
> 
> One thing I did want to ask but forgot, regarding road classifications, obviously the motorways are classisied 'A', but what about the 'E' roads (E402, E46 etc). I presume these are European routes? Are they signposted in France?


Road lettering in EU is a puzzle, first they have the country numbering and *also* the EU numbering. You have to live with it.

In France the non motorway roads are N National roads.

We found the motorway tolls cost about half as much as the fuel.

We used a lot of N roads, problem being how law abiding the frogs are so quite slow going. As you enter any town the town is sign is an implied 50k speed limit. If finished with the NOT town sign at the exit.

We saw few speed cameras, odd froggie ones low down peeping over armco. We didn't see on radar trap.

Top up with fuel on Saturday !

Dead easy basically.

Enjoy.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And don't forget the endless public holidays. 

Not always on a Monday either.

They are a bit like Sundays for shopping and it is easy to be caught out.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Be aware, if you fill with fuel at a supermarket garage ( it used to be cheaper there last year- this year I don't know) that you often have to pay at a small kiosk as you go out, after filling up.

Two things to be careful of: all the cars from all the pumps are channelled into one narrow lane and often you have to swing right or left as soon as you get through the lifting barrier. Make sure you leave enough space to do this without smacking the other side of the barrier, or the kiosk, with your rear end.

The cash window often has a small, stick out desk at car driver height to enable you to sign or key in a number. Don't get too close to it or you risk removing it.

Keep a close eye open on the peage if you use it for the correct toll gate to use. Some are for card holders only, some for automatic deduction Telepeage cards and a few, marked with green arrows, for the rest of us. If you get in the wrong lane it is both embarrassing and difficult to reverse out again.

G


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

We have just come back from 6 weeks of touring France and only went on 1 toll road (by accident as Tomtom did'nt know it as 1).
Make sure you stick to speed limits as a fine can be hefty or worse they can suspend your licence.
They don't have another bank holiday now till 14th July(Bastile day).
Just enjoy it.


----------



## 107384 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks to all replies!


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Watch out for the "give away the the right rule". In France, unless otherwise signposted, traffic joining from the right has priority. 8O And, even if signposted that they don't have priority they still assume they have.

Especially if you use the Prefique around Paris do _*not*_ stay in or use the left lane until you are about 100m from your exit unless you want to "Live in Interesting Times". 

If the road has more than one lane I try not to use the inside (left) lane unless I have to.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Liquid,

You didn't say which channel crossing you will be taking, but I have driven to Saintes many times without using any toll roads. From (say) Caen it is about 6 hours so an easy drive in one day to St Jean d'Angely.

I go via Alencon, Le Mans, Saumur, Thouars, Parthenay, Niort. The only tricky bits are the ring roads in Le Mans and Niort. The French for ring road in some cities is "Rocade". It is easy to miss the sign for the exit you want. 

The rest is very easy driving. The HGVs pull off for lunch between 12:00 and 2:00 pm and this is the best time to make progress. There are also handy 3-lane sections for overtaking up hills. 

This weekend of course is the Le Mans 24 hour race so there may be more traffic than normal in Le Mans itself. Also be aware that this year French Police are having a massive crackdown on speeding British fans going to and from Le Mans. There will be lots of roadside law enforcement and you could be pulled over for a spot check of your MH and documents, including being breathalised for alcohol. 

St Jean d'Angely is of course in the region that produces Pineau des Charentes, so don't forget to bring some bottles back with you. Yummy.

Enjoy your trip, and the Motocross GP.

SD


----------



## 112048 (May 9, 2008)

Make sure you fill up with fuel during the day (unless on autoroute) the kiosk closes around 8pm and the last time we were there the French pin code machines do not accept ours. We learned the hard way and found us on fumes getting onto the ferry, thank god for the BP station just off Dover ferry terminal.
We are heading to France 3 weeks today and cant wait, the driving is really easy and now we have cruise control fabulous.
Tolls as previous posts get expensive but a good way to get somewhere quick, try the low roads the scenery is so much better and the villages you drive through always worth a stop off.
Take it easy and have a fab time


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi liquid

Keep your fuel tank topped up. Empty both black and grey waste tanks whenever possible - even if only partially full. Also keep your water tanks topped up too. Take a shopping bag to supermarkets as they do not supply them. Avoid toll roads if possible - only use them if in a hurry to get somewhere. Eat lunch in the Les Routiers in small towns and villages - shake hands with nearly everyone you meet and learn a few words of French, it makes a difference. Watch out for speed traps, especially mobile ones and do not flash your headlamps - it doesn't mean pass or thankyou. 
Above all - take your time and enjoy all that France has to offer. You are in for a treat.

Bon Voyage 

David (Spindrifter)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fines*



Melly said:


> We have just come back from 6 weeks of touring France and only went on 1 toll road (by accident as Tomtom did'nt know it as 1).
> Make sure you stick to speed limits as a fine can be hefty or worse they can suspend your licence.
> They don't have another bank holiday now till 14th July(Bastile day).
> Just enjoy it.


Or worse, impound your vehicle pending a court hearing that will decide how much your fine should be. More for Jeremy Clarksons of this world but be warned.

Learn French

Below is a little basic translation I did for some Mancunian freinds of ours.

Toutes Directions (toots dear-eck-she-ons) = All Directions 
Autre Directions (oatre dear-eck-she-ons) = Other Directions You would follow this only if you cannot see the Name of the direction you want see example below

If you are driving through Rouen and you were heading/looking for Tours The signs may read

Paris 
Liseaux 
Chartres 
Autres Directions

Well if you were looking for Tours you would follow Autre Directions

Peripherique (pear-if-air-ee) = orbital ring road 
Par Peripherique (parr pear-if-hairee)= By/Via Ring Road 
Sans (sonns) = Without 
Avec (av-eck) - With 
Gasoil/Gazole/Diesel/Derv = Diesel 
Sans Plomb = Unleaded, literaly without lead 
Rappel = Remember 
Danger de mort = Danger of death 
Aret = STOP 
RALENTISSEZ = SLOW 
Bouchon = Traffic Jam 
Route Dificile = Traffic Delays 
Route Barree = Road Closed 
Ferme = Closed 
Ouvrir = Open 
Arrive = Arrive (are-reev-ey) 
A Gauche (Rrr-gawsh) = < Left 
A Droit (Rrr-dwatt)= Right > 
Toute Droit (toowt-dwatt)= Straight On 
Rond Point (rond-pwwant) = Roundabout 
Phare Rouge (fair-roowj) = Red Light 
Phare Jaun (fair-jjon) = Amber Light 
Phare Vert (fair-vurt) = Green Light 
Turnez (turn-eh)= Turn

Pnues (news) = Tyres 
Pnues Hiver (new heev-air) = Winter tyres 
Pnues de fourgon ou transporter (news de four-gone oh transporter) = Commercial Van Tyres

Very important for warm weather

glaçon = (glass-on) Ice cube. 
un glaçon (ewn glass-on)= one ice cube 
du glaçon (durr-glass-on)= some ice 
cendrier (sonn-dria) = Ashtray

Very important Always say "Bonjour"

Best of luck and do ask if you need any help (when you finish laffing at me pro-nunce-ee-ashion guide).










This sign means you do not have priority, it means you have to give way to traffic emerging from the right and they will, without even looking.

Trev.


----------



## 97734 (Feb 16, 2006)

Ignore all the advice to keep off autoroutes especially if you are a first timer. Get on the autoroute - get settled and relax into a steady hassle free drive for the first few days. Once you are comfortable with driving on the left be more adventurous by all means but just relax and enjoy the easy drive on the autoroutes.

The autoroutes are great, plenty of safe and pleasant places to stop and plenty of major service areas (both are actually called "aires") . Yes the autoroutes cost a few bob and in our van, same size as yours, we have never felt that it was ripoff. After all, its a holiday and time is precious when you are working and need to get somewhere specific for your holidays. The lack of hassle and low traffic volumes on the route you are doing will make life easy to start with

If you are crossing in Eurotunnel then you can hardly avoid getting on the autoroute anyway and that makes the start of your journey easy. Its an easy run to Saintes from there with plenty of good places to stopover for the night. Try La Fleche for a nights stopover - great campsite and a pleasent place to be for a night or two

Dont cart great wads of cash with you - there are cash machines everywhere and there has never been anywhere that we have been in France that does not take a credit card like Mastercard or Visa.

For the few pence difference it maks dont go out of your way to get off a autoroute to hunt for a fuel price that perhaps saves you less than a couple of quid to fill your tank. You will spend the couple of quid finding the place anyway

Most of all remember that the French are very used to motorhomes on their roads and without exception I have always found French drivers to be quite courteous and patient when it comes to larger vehicles being on the road. This last comment will no doubt cause the anti french driving brigade to get their keyboards out!

Relax and enjoy - its easier driving there than here - roads are better, less traffic and generally well signposted.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Autoroutes*

Hello again,

Yes I have to agree with "gevans55" very well worded reply there, great advice. It is all well and good saying avoid the Autoroute to avoid the cost, fine if you have all the time in the world but they are pretty good value for money if you compare them to our M6, or the Milau compared to the Severn Bridge!.

We drive from Calais to Grimaud four times a year. We always drive all the way there on the Autoroute and on the retrun we come back via part of the BIS route up to Gap. It costs us quite a bit more in fuel on the return but we just like the journey.

The autoroutes are safer and easier to use too.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I would also advise use of the autoroutes if you want to get somewhere quick - the surfaces are better than other roads too - and you get plenty of aires to choose from, both aires de service and aires de repose. You can stay overnight free of charge on either. They are just so convenient - except that you can only get to over-priced mini-markets on the aires de service for basic supplies.

Just got back and the best price we got on diesel was in a little garage by the Calais town hall - E1.44 a litre which comes out at about £1.19 per litre. Elsewhere it was up to E1.50. Very little different now to UK prices. Their prices have risen much faster over the past year than ours. Why the oil companies are squeezing them more than us I don't know. 

We found French truck drivers fine, unlike the Italians who seem to hate being overtaken by motorhomes - especially ones with "GB" emblazoned on the back!

Harry


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Trev, can I just say find your pronunciation guide to French brill. Much better than most dictionaries.
saluti, eddied


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

JQL said:


> Watch out for the "give away the the right rule". In France, unless otherwise signposted, traffic joining from the right has priority. 8O And, even if signposted that they don't have priority they still assume they have.
> 
> If the road has more than one lane I try not to use the inside (left) lane unless I have to.


This is true , but in the last 10 years or so the yellow you have priority sign has become pretty ubiquitous , In fact I haven't seen one junction anymore where you give way to the right! (But I am ready to be proved daft  )

See here for an example of the sign ( a yellow box)
ad other useful info
http://www.abelard.org/france/first-arrival.asp


----------

